# stupid gun control



## lucky (Mar 23, 2012)

lol,moron


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

S u e e z e......don't pull


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Guns don't need to be controlled

The people with Mental Illness need to be controlled. JMO

And When parents allow there kids to play all these video games that are all just about killing, what do you expect. JMO

If the government wants to outlaw something, they should take a long hard look at the Video Games Kids play these days. JMO

Kevin


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

Collard said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> S u e e z e......don't pull


 awesome


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

I don't believe the video game excuse, but i can understand why people think that could be it... but people who hunt don't go around killing people and they actually shoot living things, i'm not with PETA...lol, but if people can control and pay attention to their kids they will know the difference between a video game and real life... I believe the problem is IDIOTS with guns or that have access to guns... like the guy in the photo above...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Thug life.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Kevin B said:


> Guns don't need to be controlled
> 
> The people with Mental Illness need to be controlled. JMO
> 
> ...


+1 and the movie industry too ....what do they expect they are adding to the problem ....heck some of the cartoons years ago was violence
the young and well some of the old have no value for life anymore, it seems....now they just seem to kill each other instead of fist fighting like it used to be not that was right either ....a lot has to do with home and parents, friends ....the world sure is changing for the worse sorry to say


----------



## Undead (Aug 12, 2010)

Good trigger discipline. No problem here.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Parents. Plain and simple. The answer lies with parenting.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Is that Oprah?


----------



## lucky (Mar 23, 2012)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Is that Oprah?


LOL, skinny oprah maybe..


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

penn 10/0 said:


> I don't believe the video game excuse, but i can understand why people think that could be it... but people who hunt don't go around killing people and they actually shoot living things, i'm not with PETA...lol, but if people can control and pay attention to their kids they will know the difference between a video game and real life... I believe the problem is IDIOTS with guns or that have access to guns... like the guy in the photo above...


Hunters see what happens when you shoot something with a gun.
You do not get that from a video game.
So there could be mentally deficient persons that want to go out and see what it is like to shoot someone for real.
Or they think that shooting in real life has no consequences, just like the video game.
Those are some of the things that make some believe that video games might be a factor to some degree.


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

I can see that, it happened not too long ago, a High School student shot a cab driver, when they brought him in he said "I wanted to know what it was like to shoot someone"....


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Hell I've played shooting video games since I was a kid, and never have I once thought about really shooting someone. Especially just to see what would happen. Most of this is probably on the parents. There must be some things that they could have and should have done, when they didn't. I'm pretty sure someone doesn't just roll out of bed one random morning and say "hey, I think I'll go shoot someone today."


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I dont play video games anymore but i used to play shooting games all the time and never thought about killing anyone also. I have wanted to feel how it is to get shot but i would rather not find out.haha


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Come on people. There are some folks that are in every community that are seriously damaged goods. Every since they shut down places like chattahoochee fl and put those not so right individuals out on the streets things have been less than under control. I see people all the time that have no business being out in the general population. Crazy is as crazy does. Point is, don't be crazy.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

*Yep*



Smarty said:


> Come on people. There are some folks that are in every community that are seriously damaged goods. Every since they shut down places like chattahoochee fl and put those not so right individuals out on the streets things have been less than under control. I see people all the time that have no business being out in the general population. Crazy is as crazy does. Point is, don't be crazy.


 
I think the whole trouble is our government worries more about other countries then ours. JMO

The Hell with all these other countries, lets take care of the people in ours, and quit giving money to other countries that just want to kill us anyway. again JMO

But letting prisoners out early because we can't afford to keep them there :thumbdown:, closing mental hospitals because we can't afford them .
The heck with all these other countries, lets take care of ours.

Kevin


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Kevin B said:


> I think the whole trouble is our government worries more about other countries then ours. JMO
> 
> The Hell with all these other countries, lets take care of the people in ours, and quit giving money to other countries that just want to kill us anyway. again JMO
> 
> ...


Sums it up nicely....


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

This is all a direct result of being politically correct and taking God out of schools and everyday life.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Lyin Too said:


> This is all a direct result of being politically correct and taking God out of schools and everyday life.


 
AMEN

Kevin


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Lyin Too said:


> This is all a direct result of being politically correct and taking God out of schools and everyday life.


Exactly.


----------



## lucky (Mar 23, 2012)

Lyin Too said:


> This is all a direct result of being politically correct and taking God out of schools and everyday life.


 
I respectfully disagree. The truth is that prayer is allowed in schools. Prayer is protected by freedom of speech. Your god (whomever he may be) lives in your heart, he or she cannot be taken out of anyhting you dont allow.. Its a personal decision.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Kevin B said:


> The heck with all these other countries, lets take care of ours.
> 
> Kevin


 I couldn't agree more :thumbsup:


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

lucky said:


> I respectfully disagree. The truth is that prayer is allowed in schools. Prayer is protected by freedom of speech. Your god (whomever he may be) lives in your heart, he or she cannot be taken out of anyhting you dont allow.. Its a personal decision.


I agree, went to my Granddaughter's Christmas show at a public elementary school. The show started off with a prayer.................


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

Personally I don't even think we have a problem. These type shootings happen very, very infrequently by a exponentially small portion of our society. 99.9999999999999% of gun owners are responsible. They media is trying to regulate the entire gun owning community because of the infinitely small portion of idiots.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

*Timeflies *makes a very good point about parenting or the lack of it. I'm curious as to how many of these public mass murderers were a product of single parent homes. The saying "_A woman needs a man like a fish needs a bicycle_" may be true if no children are involved, but if she has a rebellious male child, she and society inevitably are going to suffer. Having a stupid lay-around the house, no discipline Dad is no better. I have firsthand experience with a rebellious nephew that would behave impeccably around me, but act up as soon as his Dad would show up. I never heard his Dad tell him no. The nephew is now a convicted felon.

Another thing to consider is LAZY parenting: Send him to his room with his video games that haven't been screened for content. Hell, just give him some Ritalin for the rest of his preadult years, that ought to calm him down. After that, let society deal with him. 18.8 million prescriptions for Ritalin, Adderall, and Concerta last year. Side effects include psycotic behavior in some kids. What on Earth did we do before we were blessed with this cure-all? 

*Lying Too* also makes a good point about political correctness and the lack of God in schools and everyday life. Atheists, agnostics, and/or believers can probably agree that there is no more time-honored text on how to co-exist with your fellow man than the Bible. The Ten Commandments, the Golden Rule, etc. It's pretty well spelled out.

Sorry for the rant. Don't get me started on fishing regulations.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

What really amazes me is, most of us that have responded to this basically agree on the problems behind it, and most have made some real good points on the problem. yet the governments and News only answer is to control guns.

I don't know how many of you saw or heard the statement the NRA put out ?, but it is worth watching. JMO this is the link i hope it works.

http://www.nramedia.org/t/959706/39596505/19773/0/

Kevin


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

The people making good with this are the gun & amo manufactures. Don't take me wrong I do not believe in stricter gun control but this mass panic is not hurting their sales!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Put God back in schools,allow prayer always.

Allow teachers to conceal carry.

Hire retired police and military for armed security guards.

Problem solved....


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

One somewhat practical addition, put Sheriff/Police Dept or substations in close proximity to schools whenever possible. No real "silver bullet" fix. A deranged or mental person is gonna find a way to do damage.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

*YA*



knot @ Work said:


> Put God back in schools,allow prayer always.
> 
> Allow teachers to conceal carry.
> 
> ...


 
I don't know how it is in other States ?, but last I knew Kids in Michigan schools were not allowed to pray. it might offend someone .

Kevin


----------



## bambam (Jun 12, 2009)

The wife and I was thinking about taking some of those video games away from our kids, I had mixed emotions but after reading this thread, I think it does go deeper than video games. The government is to blame for alot of crap and they shouldn't have taken God out of our school, he is our savior.


----------

